# Villa del Palmar Loreto



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 29, 2010)

VDP Loreto has a promo for their new resort. 6 days/5 nights for $399. I received the email by mistake because its not for owners. If anyone wants more info, PM me and I will forward the email to you.


----------



## oploreto (Jul 3, 2010)

The promotion is for prospective buyers of time share, the hotel in Loreto that is being used for this promotion is the Hotel Santa Fe which is a 3 star hotel the Villa Gorup built in the middle of the town of loreto. Hotel Santa Fe is an all studio hotel with a market and deli and laundry facilitys, the main purpose however of this hotel is to use as a employee transfer program for when Villa Del Palmar opens in January of 2011. 
There is a one day tour out of Cabo to Loreto for any existing owners who would like to tour Loreto and the new resort that is under construction.
Any traveler to the Cabo resorts can inquire about this tour all summer long.


----------



## nazclk (Jul 6, 2010)

*Loreto*

how do current owners set up that one day tour. Do we just go to del Arco and ask.   I would assume it is a long day by bus.


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 6, 2010)

VDP is going to have a tough time with this one. What it really does is allow them to open up more inventory to sell in Cabo which will clog their system and make it even harder to get into the more desirable resorts - this has been a knock against multi-facility floating and point based systems all along.

I hope the property is nice for isolationists because Loreto itself is in big trouble. It is too cold in the winter, too hot in the summer, the water can be muddy and murky. The major real estate project (Loreto Bay) which was to be the economic engine to take Loreto to the next level has gone through various stages of receivership, bankruptcy, ownership changes and has finally keeled over and died while the airlines continue to cut flights.

Fonatour has to regret targeting this area and dropping all that money into it - it is a bit of a disaster. VDP has a huge tract of land (which I hear is very nice) but waaay out of town. I hope that Bus ride from Cabo is not too unpleasant because it may soon be the only way to get there and the resort may be the only spot on the Baja that VDP owners will be able to get into.


----------



## oploreto (Jul 11, 2010)

After living in Cabo for 12 years and now living for 3 years in Loreto, I challenge anyone to travel to the Islands of Loreto and find out for yourself.
The weather is exactly the same as Cabo, but the difference are the islands, there is no where you can go out into a calm ocean and explore the nature of the Baja like Loreto. Aero Califia flys from Cabo to Loreto round trip and is starting a weekly flight from LaPaz, Alaska flies from LA and soon San Diego.
The new Villa Del Palmar will open in January of 2011, it is a 20 milnute scenic drive from the airport.
 As with all propertys this comany opens, it dedicates inventory for members to use, and as it sells more weeks it adds inventory to use for members, this is how the system has worked for 26 years and as with all time share companys.

_As you have been warned, advertising is not permitted in this forum._


----------



## oploreto (Jul 11, 2010)

The current president of Mexico spent his honeymoon in Loreto 25 years ago and has just announced a new 300 million dollar investment in Loreto for the next 3 years.


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 11, 2010)

- The figure is 300,000,000 pesos not dollars (less than 10%) and has not been approved http://mexicoinvestmentblog.com/2010/03/10/it-is-official-homex-buys-loreto-bay/ after the once high-end project was bought out by Homex who are well established as an "affordable housing developer". I know 20 individuals who own in the Homex project in Cabo - Villas del Tezal and 18 of them are involved in a class action suit against the developer - 2 got lucky. Having Homex come in and take over what was supposed to be the flagship development for the region is not good news.

- You can confirm my weather comments here http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA

- The suggestion that VDP reserves inventory at certain resorts for people who purchased there is simply false. The UVC paper work states to the opposite and ask any number of people who thought they bought "Villa del Arco" but are staying at the lower-end Villa del Palmar how that works.

Loreto fell flat on it's face well before the economy flatlined during some of the most dramatic growth in the secondary housing market. As a BCS taxpayer and business Owner I really hope that FONOTOUR is not stupid enough to throw good money after bad.... They probably will though.

Anyways, not my intent to bash Loreto just a TS system that puts equal value on disparate resorts. The end result is that many UVC members will be "forced" to visit Loreto.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 12, 2010)

The VDP Loreto and VDp Cancun will most likely be the UVC point system owners first able to reserve until enough units are sold. After that Gold and Premiere members will get a chance. If the developer doesn't sell enough point memberships and can't rent the units out on the open market then they might open up more inventory.

This is just my guess.

For sure the people who bought into the Arco were upset when the Arco first opened. Especially when older memberships booked multiple rooms like we did and newer members got placed in the VDP Cabo. Some were a little more upset when they realized we bought ours on ebay.


----------



## ShinjukuBaby (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm totally ignorant about the new points system.  Are we all a part of it, or do you need to affirmatively join the new system?  (I think I asked this question on here at one point, but I don't remember the answer.)

Does the points system offer priority for members who purchased at a certain resort, or are all points equal to any other points for reservation priority purposes?

It's hard for me to believe that building Cancun and Loreto allows them to sell more inventory at Arco, but I guess if points are points, they can market it however they please...

Speaking for myself, I've enjoyed trading into Cabo and Flamingos, but all I really want to be able to do is reserve a good week at Vallarta, which is where my (ebay purchased) weeks are located.  I have never had a problem (knock wood) and can't imagine that I would, as most members seem to think Vallarta is the least desirable location in the system.  But who knows.  Maybe I'll be "forced" to visit Loreto some day...


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 13, 2010)

ShinjukuBaby said:


> I'm totally ignorant about the new points system.  Are we all a part of it, or do you need to affirmatively join the new system?  (I think I asked this question on here at one point, but I don't remember the answer.)
> 
> Does the points system offer priority for members who purchased at a certain resort, or are all points equal to any other points for reservation priority purposes?
> 
> ...



You need to upgrade to the points system and they want big bucks to do so. We were quoted $22,000 to ugrade when we did our owners update in May. I never gave them an answer but I think because I was too busy ROFLMAO :hysterical: so I think they understood.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2010)

Old contracts can be upgraded to the point system. I don't see the benifit of the point system at UVC unless you only wanted a room for a day or two. Older contracts have lower MF. So I like the premiere winter weeks uvc contract with low MF.


----------



## oploreto (Jul 15, 2010)

Last year 8 million dollars was invested in Villa Del Palmarr Cabo to match the quality of Villa Del Arco and no additional maintaince fee was charged.
The UVC product will open Cancun and Loreto this year, with Cabo , PV and Nayarit, it is a good product.
The points system is the best product today, it allows supreme flexability, depending on the points you own you can use any accomidation, any time of the year, no restrictions. Also you can use your unused points to pay for restaurants and spa treatments.
I love Loreto, after 26 years in mexico I think it has evenything, I enjoy the tranquility of the islands and the natural beauty.


----------



## ShinjukuBaby (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's that other thread about the points system.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113952


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 16, 2010)

oploreto said:


> Last year 8 million dollars was invested in Villa Del Palmarr Cabo to match the quality of Villa Del Arco and no additional maintaince fee was charged.
> The UVC product will open Cancun and Loreto this year, with Cabo , PV and Nayarit, it is a good product.
> *The points system is the best product today, it allows supreme flexability, depending on the points you own you can use any accomidation, any time of the year, no restrictions. Also you can use your unused points to pay for restaurants and spa treatments.*
> I love Loreto, after 26 years in mexico I think it has evenything, I enjoy the tranquility of the islands and the natural beauty.



Not for the price of an additional $22,000! I do realize it would extend an owners contract but it's still not worth it.


----------



## nazclk (Jul 16, 2010)

*Points system*

Just wait a couple of years and the points will be for sale on ebay, however i think there is something in the contract that says the second buyer doesn't get everything the original owner does.  Kinda like Marriott I guess.


----------



## ShinjukuBaby (Jul 17, 2010)

As I've said, I like staying at VDP and consider myself a fan.

I've stayed at VDP Cabo since the renovations and the place looks great.  I have absolutely no doubt that Loreto and Cancun will be beautiful vacation resorts.  

Having said that, I'm certain I could stay at any VDP property over the life of a contract for far less than $22,000 plus maintenance fees.  

In many cases, at existing properties rooms can be booked on expedia for almost the same as (or even less than?) the maintenance.

If people want these points, I'm sure they'll be available shortly for resale at pennies on the dollar.  If there are some benefits that resale members don't get, I'm sure it will be possible to pay cash and get similar options for far less than the difference in price.

Again, I say this as somebody who has enjoyed many weeks of vacations at VPD resorts, but I wouldn't upgrade my contract for $2200, let alone $22,000.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2010)

To stay at the VDP Cabo in a one bed two bath room the cost on expedia with taxes is close to $300.00 a night. Thats about $2100.00 per week.

To stay as a premiere member that same room, including the purchase price might be as low as $500.00 per week or only $71.00 per night.


----------



## ShinjukuBaby (Jul 20, 2010)

Under a Premier membership, is the maintenance for a one bedroom that low?

My studio weeks are ~$475 under the current system.  

Are you really telling me that the cost of $22,000 in present dollars plus each year's maintenance fee, over the life of the contract, might be as low as $500 per week?  How long are the contracts?

As far as the online rate, I just checked hotels.com for a one bedroom during Presidents Day week next year and it's $284, with a $200 food/bev credit, so you correct about that.  (I usually see it much cheaper, but there you are.)

With respect to the $500 / week calculation, it seems to me like you must be wildly off, though.  Am I missing something?


----------



## easyrider (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a premiere winter week one bed with a $497.00 MF on ebay that will sell for less than $300.00 most likely.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390218071881

No closing cost either. 15 years left on the RTU. If this sells for $500.00 that would cost 500 / 15 =  $33 = $497 mf = $530 per week or $75.00 a night.

The buyer will have the same right to stay at all 6 uvc locations.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
This ended at $164.50 or aprox $11.00 per year + $497.00 MF = $508.00 per year for the next 15 years. Thats about $72.00 a night for a one bed 2 bath owners suite.


----------



## ShinjukuBaby (Jul 20, 2010)

I see.  Your calculation is correct, but you completely misunderstood what I said:



> Having said that, I'm certain I could stay at any VDP property over the life of a contract for far less than $22,000 plus maintenance fees.



I was specifically comparing purchasing an upgraded points membership from the developer for $22K vs. expedia, etc.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 21, 2010)

Developer price = $22,000 / 30 year rtu = $733.00 per year + aprox. $750.00 mf = $1483.00 per week for a one bed. Total spent in 30 year $44490.00 +. The advantage is your in an owners unit. The disadvantage is you may not live 30 years.

Expedia = aprox $300.00 a nite x 7 nights = $2100.00 per week. Your room is not in an owners unit but might still have a view. 

Expedia pricing will go up in the next 30 years. Developer price is fixed for 30 years. 

Either of the above ways of staying at the VDP is going to cost way more than buying resale. I know there have been people that have bought these 30 year rtu at age 60. After 15 years they are done and thats what were buying now for a dollar on ebay.


----------



## nazclk (Jul 30, 2010)

*Points system*

oploreto what happens to the ownership upon resale, does the new owner get the same benefits, or is the ownership basically worthless.  I know Gold is the same as I own one.


----------



## oploreto (Aug 1, 2010)

time share's main benifit has never been making a huge profit from it, the main benifit that owners experience are many years of discounted vacations and the memorys with friends and family. It is more like going to cosco and buying 30 for the price of 8. What can you get for 30 years of hotel reciepts?
point programs are becoming very popular for the flexability of using different size units in any season. the point program also allows any owners over 60 to excellerate their use with some high season and holiday restrictions, other wise the use can be for unlimited duration.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 17, 2010)

*Oploreto*

Hola Senor you didn't answer my question about the points after a resale.

Is it true the are basically worthless to the second owner, and did they do this to cut down on the resale market.  

Thanks for any information that you will give us.


----------

